
Chinese spy defects to Australia, alleging election interference and cybercrimes - Vagantem
https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/22/chinese-spy-defects-to-australia-alleging-election-interference-and-cybercrimes/
======
JeremySecond
Hopefully the Australian government is not yet too subverted by the Chinese to
fail to shield the ex-spy:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silent_Invasion_(book)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silent_Invasion_\(book\))

------
stebann
All lies. The only country that interferes with elections and democracies is
USA and everybody knows that.

~~~
apoorvkumar
Who is everyone that you refer to ? One thing I can certainly say is that US
isn't the only one that interferes. China is a growing power with intention to
dominate. We're already aware of the cyber attacks that have originated from
China. It makes sense that their intervention goes beyond hacking for weapon
blueprints.

